# Income tax



## gwizzzzz (Apr 21, 2013)

I work in the oil industry in Canada and have long rotations so really can live anywhere i am considering buying a home in Mexico and commuting to work in Canada, i will be out of Canada for more than 183 days per year and am unsure how this will effect my income tax.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

gwizzzzz said:


> I work in the oil industry in Canada and have long rotations so really can live anywhere i am considering buying a home in Mexico and commuting to work in Canada, i will be out of Canada for more than 183 days per year and am unsure how this will effect my income tax.


You could take a look at Convention Between the Government of Canada and the Government of the United Mexican States

Article 4 discusses residency, Article 14, income tax. In general, it seems to be written in pretty clear straightforward language.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks like you will still pay the same taxes, although that is secondary in my mind.
Setting up, buying a place in Mexico has many advantages in your line of work. 
Owning a place in Mexico gives you the incentive to hang tough when working, thinking about the great weather, food and people in you new home town. Buying a place in Mexico is a great investment if you do your homework. 20 years from now you will have a home, bought and paid for, that you can always use at little out of pocket cost. 
I think it is a great idea and a smart investment.


----------

